# Cat commits suicide



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince just went to lie in my summer shoes closet. His life was short, but well lived.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

omg! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's ok, he survived. Fortunately for him, I spray my shoes with shoe deodorant regularly, so he didn't choke to death on the smell of my feet.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That's why we have different forums for different needs. This is the light-hearted one, and we do joke here all the time while others (and often we too) grieve in the Rainbow Bridge and agonize in the Health and Nutrition. Black humor is not for everyone, but it's perfectly ok. When I was grieving for my street cats in the Rainbow Bridge, I didn't ask that people stop joking in the Cat Chat about putting their cats in the street.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> That's why we have different forums for different needs. This is the light-hearted one, and we do joke here all the time while others (and often we too) grieve in the Rainbow Bridge and agonize in the Health and Nutrition. Black humor is not for everyone, but it's perfectly ok. When I was grieving for my street cats in the Rainbow Bridge, I didn't ask that people stop joking in the Cat Chat about putting their cats in the street.


When I read your 1st post I thought kitty might have chewed on a pair of your favorite (most expensive) shoes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I got it  I laughed :wink


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I came home and saw one of my girls lying on my shoes, I figured she was punishing herself. I said, "_Now_ what did you do?"


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yar, I've seen MowMow sticking his head in my slipper and thought it might be the cat equiv of a person putting their head in the oven.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mowmow, you just woke Prince again, this huge roar of laughter escaped me before I could catch it!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Bob, my only precious possessions in life are the chewers themselves, not the things that they might chew...


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

We just moved to my family's house and our cat has taken to hiding under my sister's bed amongst her many pairs of shoes. It doesn't look like the most comfortable place, but he loves it under there.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Ever since jack was a kitten he has fallen asleep with his head stuffed in my OHs shoes..I swear I don't know how he has survived this long, but it may explain some of the cat's decisions over the years...And every time we see him with his head in a shoe my OH just says "I think he died this time" and checks to see if he is still breathing.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Bob, my only precious possessions in life are the chewers themselves, not the things that they might chew...


Good for you, stuff is just stuff, most people have too much stuff anyway.
Our furry ones are a gift from God sent to teach and comfort us.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH wow! You scared me for a minute....><


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*


Straysmommy said:



Bob, my only precious possessions in life are the chewers themselves, not the things that they might chew... 

Click to expand...

*Same philosophy here! Things can be replaced but there 
are no replacements for our furry family members. 
_(Of course, I also admit to preferring animals to humans!)_


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder if it's our scent in the shoes they love, or the mixed scents of the outside world... When I come home, Prince loves to sniff my shoes, his nose studies them carefully and I feel like I'm a teenager again and my father is interrogating me about where I've been.  When I come back from abroad, he sniffs even more.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> I wonder if it's our scent in the shoes they love, or the mixed scents of the outside world... When I come home, Prince loves to sniff my shoes, his nose studies them carefully and I feel like I'm a teenager again and my father is interrogating me about where I've been.  When I come back from abroad, he sniffs even more.


Well humans have the most sweat glands in their feet, palms and underarms, kitty probably finds your shoes a veritable smorgasbord of your scent.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

BotanyBlack said:


> Ever since jack was a kitten he has fallen asleep with his head stuffed in my OHs shoes..I swear I don't know how he has survived this long, but it may explain some of the cat's decisions over the years...And every time we see him with his head in a shoe my OH just says "I think he died this time" and checks to see if he is still breathing.


Maybe that's how he cures insomnia! :lol:


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Title should be 
"Cat commits shoeicide"

Zinny likes to leave her toy mice in my slippers... way down in the toe area. One day I'll finally learn to shake them out, BEFORE stepping into them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Vivid Dawn! Long time no hear. Good to see you posting!

I would shriek each time my toes bumped into a fuzzy 'mouse'. They still startle me when I see them laying around on the floor.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Vivid Dawn said:


> Title should be
> "Cat commits shoeicide"


LOL Wish I'd thought about it! 

And great to see you again, VD!


----------

